# Sub aus anderem Formular starten



## ClausN (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

würde gerne aus einem Form6 eine in Form1 enthaltene Privat Sub image1_Click() öffnen.

mir ist klar das ich, wenn sie sich im selben Form befinden würde, ganz einfach mittels

call image1_click()

ausführen könnte.

Leider schlug aber jetzt folgender Versuch fehl

call form1.image1_click()


hoffe jemand hat rat für mich, wahrscheinlich stehe ich mal wieder nur auf dem schlauch!

Bis bald

Clausn


----------



## wincnc (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
die Image1_Click() in Form1 muß *Public* Sub Image1_Click() sein und nicht Private Sub Image1_Click().
Dann ist sie mit Call Form1.Image1_Click() aufrufbar.


----------

